# Dump truck bed liner to make salt slide easy



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

As the title says i'm looking for a liner to put in my dump truck for my under-gate salter. Problem is I cant use one big sheet of plastic as the floor has a lot of zigs and zags from the dump cylinder, reinforcements and tapered sides on the floor. Cutting it up and putting 3 sections of poly would likely get salt under and in between them 

Is there a spray in coating that would allow salt to flow easy to the back? A vibrator is an option but more work and money than I have time for at the moment. any suggestions are appreciated. thanks


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Is it a steel bed? I need to do something with one of my trucks but I think I'm just gonna do a sheet of that poly stuff although mine is just aquare . The bed has a lot of holes starting to show from rust and the bed has a lot of ripples between the cross members from big rocks and chunks of asphalt and concrete being dropped in. Doesn't let the salt slide to well at all lol. It really needs new steel plate welded in the floor but I don't really have the time or funds to do it before winter. I'm thinking about covering it with the poly stuff for now then I can still reuse it to protect the new floor once I get it in. I would just use that stuff and piece it if you have to. Just bolt it down in the front only then you can lift it up at the back and wash out anything that gets under it. Or there are places that will custom make that stuff so its seamless but probably pricey. UHMW plastic I think is the name of the stuff but I might have it mixed up who knows.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

How about plywood? That's pretty much as cheap as it gets.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Our local Line-X dealer told me Line-X now makes a spray on coating specifically for dump truck floors that once dried is like glass. The sides still need to be the normal spray on because this product is a self leveling type of product. I wanted it just to protect the bed from corrosion but the new stuff requires a special machine that not all dealers have. Check into that.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I can't imagine any kind of plywood allowing salt to slide easier than your typical dump bed materials of steel, aluminum, or the likes...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Try that cheap Hercules crap Wal Mart sells. Even if you get a season or two out of it, it would be worth it. You can buy it by the gallon and roll it on regular paint roller skin. It doesn't have the grit that Line-Ex does so things should slid right off. If all else fails dump a bit of diesel fuel on the bed and that will work for a bit.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Brian Young;1656412 said:


> Try that cheap Hercules crap Wal Mart sells. Even if you get a season or two out of it, it would be worth it. You can buy it by the gallon and roll it on regular paint roller skin. It doesn't have the grit that Line-Ex does so things should slid right off. If all else fails dump a bit of diesel fuel on the bed and that will work for a bit.


Herculiner is a textured material. Has grit in with it. That stuff would be worse than having just the paint. Works good on pickups though. I had it on one of mine and it lasted a long time. Faded though. But that was back when it first came out years ago and was way cheaper than it is now.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

bighornjd;1656358 said:


> I can't imagine any kind of plywood allowing salt to slide easier than your typical dump bed materials of steel, aluminum, or the likes...


The OP said his bed has holes and ripples. Plywood, while not the greatest I agree, is at least smoother than a holed up bed floor. Other than that try the plastic liners they sell.


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

I have a dump with the bed thats battered as well. I use a product called EZ GLIDE Graphite paint. I think I bought it at TSC. I had previously painted the bed floor with high gloss paint, but it doesnt stay high gloss for long. I have painted the bed floor twice with it over the last year and it works awesome at keeping anything from sticking. I have had grass clippings in the bed for a week and they still slide right out like a nonstick pan. Fairly cheap product and easy to reapply.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

*Cure for truck beds.*



bcbrouwer;1655279 said:


> As the title says i'm looking for a liner to put in my dump truck for my under-gate salter. Problem is I cant use one big sheet of plastic as the floor has a lot of zigs and zags from the dump cylinder, reinforcements and tapered sides on the floor. Cutting it up and putting 3 sections of poly would likely get salt under and in between them
> 
> Is there a spray in coating that would allow salt to flow easy to the back? A vibrator is an option but more work and money than I have time for at the moment. any suggestions are appreciated. thanks


We have developed a new product called Plow-Slick. It is a 2 component industrial coating that is completely resistant to salt and other chemicals. It is slicker than any teflon paint and only needs to be applied 1 time per season. It can be sprayed, rolled or brushed on and then left to dry for 12 hours. It comes in Clear, Safety Red or Safety Yellow. www.plowslick.com


----------



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

great info guys! I looked into the spray/roll on slick products, looks like it would be the easiest and cheapest way for now. I looked all over town and couldn't find anything close to e-z slide or plow slick, except one place had some stuff called slipplate. seems to be the same as ez-slide, graphite based. gonna give it a try after i prep the dump bed. thanks again!


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

bcbrouwer;1657700 said:


> great info guys! I looked into the spray/roll on slick products, looks like it would be the easiest and cheapest way for now. I looked all over town and couldn't find anything close to e-z slide or plow slick, except one place had some stuff called slipplate. seems to be the same as ez-slide, graphite based. gonna give it a try after i prep the dump bed. thanks again!


Unfortunately any lubricant you spray on wet will stay wet and attract dirt, salt and whatever. The problem that you will run into is that when you want to put on a true protective finish (like Plow-Slick) the metal will be so contaminated with lubricants that it will be a real pain in the arse to clean. That is the reason we developed Plow-Slick. it is more of an anti-fouling coating that repels everything and does not come off with a power washer. It is so slick that I think we might present it to NASCAR to reduce drag / wind resistance on the cars.


----------



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

PlowSlick.com;1657711 said:


> Unfortunately any lubricant you spray on wet will stay wet and attract dirt, salt and whatever. The problem that you will run into is that when you want to put on a true protective finish (like Plow-Slick) the metal will be so contaminated with lubricants that it will be a real pain in the arse to clean. That is the reason we developed Plow-Slick. it is more of an anti-fouling coating that repels everything and does not come off with a power washer. It is so slick that I think we might present it to NASCAR to reduce drag / wind resistance on the cars.


Sounds like good stuff. By the time I order it and get it shipped to nova scotia, it would probably be quite pricy. are there any retailers carrying your product or is it just by ordering it from your web site? thanks


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

bcbrouwer;1657825 said:


> Sounds like good stuff. By the time I order it and get it shipped to nova scotia, it would probably be quite pricy. are there any retailers carrying your product or is it just by ordering it from your web site? thanks


Sorry, 
Only Available from website and we can only ship via UPS ground to US and Canada.


----------

